# Philly makes a Pickle Fork



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Intrigued by Dugi's great videos and the amazing things he does with his Pickle Fork pocket shooter, I decided to make one and give it a ride. Probably only took a half hour to cut, sand and strap it up. I dont have the equiptment to cut my own bands yet (will soon) so I just put some rubber bands on it, not sure of the size but they are about 7/16 wide and 6 1/2' pouch tie to fork. I thought for sure I was going to smak the cr*p out of my hand but to my suprize no fork hits. I shot 5/16 steel and was hitting a can lid regularly at 7 meters after a few shots. I made a pouch about 3/4"X 2 1/2" and it worked well with the 5/16". Tried a few BB but the 5/16 was better, I bet 1/4" would be perfect with it. When I get some proper bands on it I will review it again. Thanks Darrell for the drawing, I now have a shirt pocket shooter all my own. Fun stuff for sure. I put a quarter in the pictures for size reference.
Philly


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

pukka little fork philly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice i love these!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Neat PFshooter you have there,gota love the simplicity and the go anywhere size









[edit] I feel a PFshooter's club arising


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's nice, Phil. Keep us apprised of your shootin' once you get the new bands.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Hey I gotta shoot that this coming week. Your palm swell is great!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a great little shooter Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Put a set of Tex single Exp bands on it and had about 10 fork hits before I maned up and stopped worrying about my hand being shot off







. Tried a few shots with Dgui's 1/4 twist at the pouch and it shot fine. Don't know if it was the 1/4 turn or my just getting use to it. I'll play some more tomorrow, raining like h**l here this afternoon. Stay tuned.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The quarter turn does (for me anyway) make the difference between hitting a target and hitting your hand.
I prefer the target!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice to see you giving the PFS a go Phil, it is truly a pocket full of fun isn't it?

I have been shooting my PFS quite a bit and I can now shoot it in a number of styles free of forkhits, but I won't comment on the accuracy









I really like this interpretation of the pickle fork, it looks classy in that solid wood. I may have to give one a go today with an added palm swell to fill the void that is prevalent with this frame...

Cheers - John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Nice to see you giving the PFS a go Phil, it is truly a pocket full of fun isn't it?
> 
> I have been shooting my PFS quite a bit and I can now shoot it in a number of styles free of forkhits, but I won't comment on the accuracy
> 
> ...


John, the wood used was from an old laminated drawer front that I had in the dungeon. Very hard and dense. I shot some this morning, still getting the occasional fork hit but doing much better with it. It certainly is a fun little shooter. So simple but yet effective for plinking around the yard when you need a break from the bigger frames with heavy bands. Took me a while to figure out how to hold it it is so tiny.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW!
Totally simple and plain.
The concept is nice, and it takes no time to make.
Not much character to it though. Does it shoot good?
I would like to try one out and compare.
Accuracy is key.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> WOW!
> Totally simple and plain.
> The concept is nice, and it takes no time to make.
> Not much character to it though. Does it shoot good?
> ...


Thank's Tom, accuracy is not bad, still getting used to it, it is VERY small. Figuring out how to hold it was a challange, but I think I was so worried I was going to hit my hand I kind of held it low in a hammer grip. Now I choke up on it and brace with Thumb and index just like a normal fork. I give it a slight lean forward and not bad. I'm having few fork hits now so its all about just shooting it. It is a barrel of fun though. Give it a try, takes no time at all to make, Dugi's design is cool.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Finally figured it out, you have to almost lay it flat in your holding hand. 50 shots this morning with 5/16" steel NO FORK HITS. This thing is fun, fun , fun. 
Philly


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Philly,
It is good so see that people like you find new things where some of us just see nothing. Good work. Saludos.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cool philly, i am too gonna copy and make 1!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

philly said:


> Finally figured it out, you have to almost lay it flat in your holding hand. 50 shots this morning with 5/16" steel NO FORK HITS. This thing is fun, fun , fun.
> Philly


Hello Philly, I have read all what you have to say about this PFShooting adventure and at the last you said "Lay it Flat in your holding hand" Your exactly right though I never said it or thought of it that way. But, that is Key and angle it forward and turn the pouch. Another thing to do is not think about it just do the key things and the ammo goes where your looking. The best results I have gotten are from Tex Bands but I cut 3/4 inch square or retangular and no taper. The pouch is 1/16 very thin and light no longer than 2-3/4 but mostly I use 2-1/2 inch long by 7/8 inch wide unless I am using Ray's Pouches. It is great to hear your having such fun with this shooter. For BB shooting try using a pouch that is 7/16 inch wide by 2 inch long and use Tex Bands cut 5/16 inch wide and from pouch tie to fork tie 8-1/2 inch long. I shoot everything that length now. It makes big difference at least to me. Check out the BB Shooter just posted in the General part of the forum. And it's great to hear some good feed back on the PFS. And the shooter you made up looks great.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Dugi, thanks for the tips. Didn't get a chance to shoot it today but will try the 1/4 turn tommorow. I had to watch one of your videos to pick up on laying it down flat. That alone eliminated the fork hits. Well. I guess I am now an official member of the
"*PICKLE FORK NATION* " Thanks again for posting the dimemsions. Seems like it is going viral now, everyone is making one. I don't think anyone will achieve the sucess you have though. You are amazing with it.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Philly,, how is the PFS still doing for you... I can't keep from using this little booger







it's fun to shoot

and I am following dgui's suggestions and I am shooting like a pro (just not hitting like one yet







)

LGD


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hi Philly, I also have esperimentado shooters and techniques of Mr PFshooter and they are very effective at the beginning I had much caution but now shot with great confidence, courage and practice really soon outcomes, greeting from Spain (I use translator do not distort what I mean)


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Hi Philly, I also have esperimentado shooters and techniques of Mr PFshooter and they are very effective at the beginning I had much caution but now shot with great confidence, courage and practice really soon outcomes, greeting from Spain (I use translator do not distort what I mean)


Alf, I had some fun with the PF but being primarily a hunter, I like a wider fork for the .45 cal lead I use. The one I made has been given as a gift to a good friend of mine from the forum. He is having some fun with it also. It is a very unique design that Dgui perfected.

My Abwelo's imigrated from Spain, from the Basque country around San Sabastian and Bilbo.
I visited about ten years ago and met many cousins. Beautiful country.
Philly


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I've been watching again your albun photos and you have all the models and very good, enjoy all you can. Philly greetings.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Philly,, how is the PFS still doing for you... I can't keep from using this little booger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LGD, I made another today using bullet proof Bamboo, I will give it another try, want to play with BB's, I put a set of light Latex bands on it with a Rayshot mag BB pouch. Now, if I can only hit something other than the forks I will be happy.
Philly

ALF, gracias amigo,
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

philly said:


> Philly,, how is the PFS still doing for you... I can't keep from using this little booger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LGD, I made another today using bullet proof Bamboo, I will give it another try, want to play with BB's, I put a set of light Latex bands on it with a Rayshot mag BB pouch. Now, if I can only hit something other than the forks I will be happy.
Philly

ALF, gracias amigo,
Philly
[/quote]

I haven't tried BB's yet (waiting for RS mag BB pouches to come in







).. but I have been fortunate enough to say I only had 2 wrist slaps , the rest have made it over the fork (don't ask me where to though )

bullet proof Bamboo??? do you mean some kind of Bamboo board? or actual bamboo? Bamboo grows everywhere here and would love to be able to use it.

pics please









LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Philly,, how is the PFS still doing for you... I can't keep from using this little booger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LGD, I made another today using bullet proof Bamboo, I will give it another try, want to play with BB's, I put a set of light Latex bands on it with a Rayshot mag BB pouch. Now, if I can only hit something other than the forks I will be happy.
Philly

ALF, gracias amigo,
Philly
[/quote]

I haven't tried BB's yet (waiting for RS mag BB pouches to come in







).. but I have been fortunate enough to say I only had 2 wrist slaps , the rest have made it over the fork (don't ask me where to though )

bullet proof Bamboo??? do you mean some kind of Bamboo board? or actual bamboo? Bamboo grows everywhere here and would love to be able to use it.

pics please









Laminated Bamboo from a drawer front i salvaged. Tough as nails.
Philly

LGD
[/quote]


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Herbert Hoover's New Deal -- A chicken in every pot.

DGUI's New Deal? A pfs in every pocket.

Ha! These things are multiplying like rabbits, dgui.

I was around when you came up with it. I remember the early talks about Chinese shooters and studying and thinking about small frames and narrow forks. I even remember how you named it. But let me tell you, buddy, some were rolling their eyes, saying, "What's that guy coming up with now?"

But after seeing a lot of dog food cans, some walnuts and beans, some figs and one aspirin, I'm proud to say I knew you back when.

Slingshot design of the decade right there.

And then you just freely gave them away and shared your design with all. Can't say much more about you than that.
WD40


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Good post Wd, I agree on all accounts...

And may I add, along with his nifty frame design, he ALSO perfected, explained, and shared a new style of shooting. The tilted point and shoot along with the 1/4 pouch turn. and thumb tweak.

In all honesty, Dgui and Mxred seem to be the unsung heroes of the slingshot community, few truly realize all that they have done for us. All the teaching, the sharing, the innovating.

I am not alone in saying it, thank you!

Cheers - John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Wwll said guys, Dgui and Chuck have been great contributors to the comunity, thats for sure. Dgui's PF have started a revolution and Chucks Moose has become the basis of many new designs, Dayhiker is right there with them with many of his classic frames. People still seem to dismiss the PF as a toy, WRONG, this is a very serious shooter with the potential for great accuracy when the shooter learns it's secerts. Dgui has geneeously shared his knowledge and I for one am greatfull. 
Philly


----------

